# Towing Hitches?



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Had one made by hidden hitch for over 4 years. Never towed anything, but had 3 bikes on a carrier on that hitch, didn't twist the hitch. It was solid. Used existing holes in the under body to bolt in, no drilling required. There's a rubber plug in the spare tire well/depression that you could probably pass trailer wiring through.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/74202-curt-11371-hitch.html


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

If memory serves me correct. Curt hugs the cruze better with more ground clearance and set back a little more. Check etrailers website for reviews of the three hitches available for the cruze. I have a curt and everything is fine so far.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like you have to find one specific to the Diesel.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I got one installed at my local shop. They told me (at least in my area), that they don't make hitches above Class 1 for the Cruze. You'll be limited as to what you can safely tow with it unless you can find a Class 2 somewhere. I'll post back with the name of mine and possibly a model number if I can find it. It's made for the Diesel specifically.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Sounds like you have to find one specific to the Diesel.


Yes, definitely need the diesel specific hitch. I had to return the one for a regular Cruze. The DEF tank well in the trunk is deeper than the spare tire well, so the hitch would not bolt up. 


-Brad


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I installed the curt hitch/wiring harness myself. It was a piece of cake. I tow around a 5x8 utility trailer with it. I've moved several loads that were approximately 2000lbs gvw on the trailer and the cruze didn't even break a sweat. The brakes handled it just fine as well. Granted I wouldn't have wanted to go down a 5 mile mountain overpass...a 5 mile drive across flat Erie was no problem. I also moved my trailer full of firewood without incident. 

Biggest thing is to know how to load a trailer. If you know this you won't be sagging in the rear. My rule of thumb is that I should always be able to pick up the tongue myself.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I installed the curt hitch/wiring harness myself. It was a piece of cake. I tow around a 5x8 utility trailer with it. I've moved several loads that were approximately 2000lbs gvw on the trailer and the cruze didn't even break a sweat. The brakes handled it just fine as well. Granted I wouldn't have wanted to go down a 5 mile mountain overpass...a 5 mile drive across flat Erie was no problem. I also moved my trailer full of firewood without incident.
> 
> Biggest thing is to know how to load a trailer. If you know this you won't be sagging in the rear. My rule of thumb is that I should always be able to pick up the tongue myself.


My diesel has a tranny temp of 220 At 70 mph. Do you notice any alarming temps pulling the trailer?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tunes said:


> My diesel has a tranny temp of 220 At 70 mph. Do you notice any alarming temps pulling the trailer?


No idea, I have no method to measure it. I'm not worried about it in the slightest but I would be interested if there's much difference.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> No idea, I have no method to measure it. I'm not worried about it in the slightest but I would be interested if there's much difference.


Maybe LiveTrash will tell us because I know that he has a scan gauge ll which gives the tranny temp.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tunes said:


> Maybe LiveTrash will tell us because I know that he has a scan gauge ll which gives the tranny temp.


Yeah I'd like to play around with one but too many more important things on the list to buy.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

amped24 said:


> Any of you guys put a hitch on your cruze yet? If so which one did you choose and are you liking it so far?


I've got mine installed by me, it's not a big deal you just need the right one for the diesel because it has to go around the DEF tank and behind the tail pipe which you need to lower it in order to get behind it. See my post here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135025


Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

FWIW, I had my mechanic install the curt 11371 hitch from Canadianhitches.ca Trailer Hitches Online last spring with the intent that I would tow a small motorcycle trailer from Ontario to PEI during the summer. The hitch installed easily. As pacolino stated, the muffler had to be loosened. This was done by slipping the rubber mounts off the hangers. The wiring kit was also easy with the car in the air. We fished the heavy-guage (#10 gauge or so!) hot wire through the frame rail and padded it to prevent chafing. There is a hole right in the middle of the trunk in front of the def tank. If you pop the plug out, you can fish the hot wire up through that. So no drilling is required. Put something around the wire to prevent chafing. After that, the light control module was plug & play.

The trailer weighs 225 lbs empty. I filled it with clothing and other lightweight stuff so the total weight was probably ~325 lbs. The car didn't even notice it.

Later in the summer I rented a U-Haul box trailer which probably weighs 700 lbs empty. Those trailers are built like bricks. I loaded it with a sectional sofa to drag to the dump. The car did notice that load! I took it easy and kept it below 80 km/h. Wouldn't want to tow for any distance with a lot of weight on the hitch.

I recommend Curt hitches due to build quality and also their wiring kit. Good results so far!


----------

